# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  does masturbation increase test or lower it?

## ...aydn...

just wondering cos if i dont a flog for a couple days or im not getting any, it makes me pretty ancy. does this then mean an increase in test?

----------


## ranging1

NO
masturbation does not effect ur test levels

ur desire to have sex if part of ur test levels

mastubation has NO EFFECT

some people think that masturbation lowers testerome becuase of the effect, AFTER masturbation ur usually tiered and out of energy, and really relaxed

people link this to lower testerome levels

NO, after ur orgasm the brain releases a relaxent hormone that relaxes ur body, this hormone results in a tiered and relaxed feeling in the body, 

the lessson, DONT MASTURBATE nefore ur workout, however having a flog before bed or having sex will NOT lower ur test levels

----------


## scarass

Thats why i always want to sleep after sex :P good to know  :Big Grin:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Either way, i just can't believe it's free :-)

----------


## ranging1

just coz u might want more info

during sexual arousal a mans test levels can rise by 30-50%

studies have shown that men watching pornography films showed increased test levels by up to 50%, however it was only short, and after discontinueing the film test feel dramatically below their normal levels

eventually returning to normal levels shortly after falling

however free testerome (the one u want to build muscle) was not effected what so ever

meaning when u masturbate (arousal) u increase test BUT not free test for a short period, however after arousal OR ORGASM ur test levels have a small decline below normal levels

again whats lesson, masturbation HAS NO EFFECT on test levels

the small effect it may have, is for a short period of time (less then 5mins, yes even if u pullled away like a marathon, ur test levels MAY increase for 5mins, after that however ur body knows it a marathon and they return to normal)

i should also mention their have also been studies that show sexual arousal had NO EFFECT ON FREE TEST OR TOTAL TEST, which conflicts with what ive just said

from both studies however we can conclude that masturbation IF IT DOES INCREASE TEST, will not increase it enough or long enough to have any or even minimal effect, and as for muscle building
NONE WHAT SO EVER

the only muscle building masturbation has is on ur forearm, hahahahahahahahaha

AS one last point their have been several studies that all support the fact that people who believe in subsistance (no masturbation or sex) have some of the lowest test levels and people who are continuosly sexualy active (acheive and orgasm atleast once a week) have the highest total test levels, however those who acheieved orgasms several times a week did not have significantly higher test levels then those who achieved it once a week

another lesson their, if u want to pull or need to have a pull its a good sign that uve got a good level of total test in u

i hope this helps u out

----------


## ...aydn...

well thats good to know. i feel like a need to have a wack like 3 times a day lol......

also i have another question ranger.. if you have a pull and you feel pretty average or even if you feel fine and on the orgasm scale its like 2/10 my theory is that my nitrogen or test levels are low because of how shit it was. 
if i have a wack n its about 9/10 on the orgasmotron i feel like i have a ****ing shitload of test n im ****ing raging... could this be a plausable theory???

----------


## ghettoboyd

> well thats good to know. i feel like a need to have a wack like 3 times a day lol......
> 
> also i have another question ranger.. if you have a pull and you feel pretty average or even if you feel fine and on the orgasm scale its like 2/10 my theory is that my nitrogen or test levels are low because of how shit it was. 
> if i have a wack n its about 9/10 on the orgasmotron i feel like i have a ****ing shitload of test n im ****ing raging... could this be a plausable theory???


i realy dont know bro but i think libido and arousal really has alot to do with our brains more than anything else...i say this only because at 37 yrs old i am as horney as i was at 16 but im shure my test levels have dropped over the years......i feel for me its all in my head.

----------


## operationgetbig

what does this question have to do with competitive bodybuilding?

----------


## ...aydn...

well its about test levels. test levels are required in competitive bodybuilding

----------


## ranging1

LMFAO aydn NO completely stupid theory, i have NO IDEA how that is scientifically possible

the nitrogen retention part is completely irrelevant, is has nothing to do with having a wack

as for test levels, its mostly psycological, yes test levels to have something to do with sex drive, but how good of a pull u have has nothing to do with how high ur test levels are
im sure if some hot gawguz blonde model gave u a blowjob, ur orgasm be AWESOME, that doesnt mean that ur test levels are huge, its linked with ur brain aswell

anything else?

----------


## IggySupra

> Either way, i just can't believe it's free :-)


LMFAO!! :Bbiwin:

----------


## elcrisp76

When I'm sexually frustrated i train harder  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately i think that's why i often overtrain  :Frown:

----------


## skeldno

Great thread haha

----------


## crazypat123

> Either way, i just can't believe it's free :-)


lmfao that just made my day  :1laugh:

----------


## crazypat123

back when i was in a catholic highschool (not by choice, it was just close to home, i am not religious) they would take us to a church and they would get pastors to tell us that masturbating causes you to go blind and that you would grow hair on your palms to try and scare you out of it... HAHAHA

----------

